
Heart Attacks are Common Amongst Silicon Valley Workers - kkp
https://terminalhorror.blogspot.com/2019/06/heart-attack-common-disease-among.html
======
mastrsushi
I wish this headline was retitled because the article is so much more about
how detached we've become from instinctive necessity. Drinking up to a gallon
of water a day and all these crazy things we do.

------
NikkiA
Pretty sure that heart attacks are 'common' amongst pretty much everyone,
except possibly a few non-western sub-poverty people who never get old enough
to worry about heart attacks.

~~~
YUMad
Not common among extreme-low-carb diet people.

------
cafard
I see an assertion, but no numbers.

